# Beautiful Picture Of Local Chuch.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, I found this picture on my local Dunbar website.

It's about a 2 minute walk from my house and immediately next to my mother-in-laws.

It overlooks the Firth of Forth and really is quite beautiful. I always enjoy looking at it on my way home.

I remember I had a call once that the bells were being rung and there was no one in the church. I got the minister out and got the keys (the bells were ringing like buggery). They stopped as soon as I went in and I climbed up tp the top of the belfry (no other entrances/exits) and there was no one there!







Very spooky.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You didn't swing from the bell ropes did you shouting..............."The bells, the bells.................it's the bells you know"...........and in rather a hunched way!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That is a cracking pic Cammy







It looks like something out of a Hammer movie.

Is that where I saw all the hoodies drinking White Lightening?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

MarkF said:


> That is a cracking pic Cammy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids, no taste these days. Whats the matter with Breaker or Colt45?










lovely pic by the way

Foz


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I can add to this thread









Here are some spooky night time photos I took with my old 35mm SLR kit; probably 20 years ago by now!










*Blythburgh 1*










*Blythburgh 2*










*St. Edmunds, Southwold*


----------

